# Aftermarket Parts



## jeffBloom (Jan 29, 2021)

What are good non OEM parts as I need new lower control arms ?
Just bought the car and new to Nissan.

TYIA


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Www.nissanpartsdeal.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jeffBloom said:


> What are good non OEM parts as I need new lower control arms ?
> Just bought the car and new to Nissan.
> 
> TYIA


It would help if we knew what year/model Nissan that you were looking for parts! I deal with Rockauto.com a lot. When it comes to control arms, Moog, Dorman and Mevotech are all good.


----------



## jeffBloom (Jan 29, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> It would help if we knew what year/model Nissan that you were looking for parts! I deal with Rockauto.com a lot. When it comes to control arms, Moog, Dorman and Mevotech are all good.


2017 Versa base model.😕


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jeffBloom said:


> 2017 Versa base model.😕


Looking at Rockauto.com, the Beck~Arnley lower control arms are a good deal at $47 each with a 3-year warranty; they sell mostly OEM parts under their label. If having a limited-lifetime warranty is worth another $12/control arm to you, go with the Mevotech. If you're on a tight budget, Ultrapower is usually okay; they sell a number of brands under their name, so it's hard to tell what company made them.


----------

